
Bergamo, Italy: 70 military vehicles haul away coronavirus corpses for cremation - smacktoward
https://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2020/03/18/foto/bergamo_non_c_e_piu_posto_70_mezzi_militari_portano_le_salme_fuori_dalla_regione-251650969/1/
======
smacktoward
Google Translate English version:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.repubblica.it%2Fcronaca%2F2020%2F03%2F18%2Ffoto%2Fbergamo_non_c_e_piu_posto_70_mezzi_militari_portano_le_salme_fuori_dalla_regione-251650969%2F1%2F%3Fref%3Dfbpr%231)

 _> To relieve the burial chamber of the cemetery - with no more space
available - it had been necessary in recent days to line up the coffins of the
deceased in the church of Ognissanti, inside the cemetery. Since yesterday,
the solution identified to deal with the emergency has been the use of army
vehicles._

